# Tatuaje Halloween ?



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the 2011 Halloween edition tatuaje set?

I believe this year is the wolf man ...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

this is all I could find










watch the video

http://smokinghotcigarchick.com/ipcpr/ipcpr-2011/tatuaje-cigars-a-moment-with-pete


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe they announce the retailers around October 1st. I'm not sure when they actually arrive but I'm eagerly anticipating this release! The face was the first one I have had the privilege of trying and it was amazing.


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks pretty cool, I guess I will just have to keep an eye out for them,

Hope I can find the coffin set

Thanks


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll take one of each! 1 Dress Box & 1 Standard Box. 

yeah, as pointed out, no info out on them yet. Just keep your ears to the pavement & your eyes peeled.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Look at last year's list and call those retailers. I was able to get on a few lists months before last years release.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

7 1/2x52 box pressed torpedo, Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper, thats all I got. Buying them shouldnt be too big of an issue since the non dress boxes will be released for these too. I had no problem getting The Face last year. If youre not looking for a dress box they wont be tough to find but if you are definetly get on a waiting list ASAP. The unlucky 13 isnt the same from year to year either.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

What do these normally run? I'm planning on getting a box, but I gotta save a little. I don't need a dress box though.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

What's the appeal of these Tatuaje sticks, aside from the dress boxes?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

loki993 said:


> What do these normally run? I'm planning on getting a box, but I gotta save a little. I don't need a dress box though.


$15 a stick I believe. Last year the 10 counts were going for around $150 from what I remember



kozzman555 said:


> What's the appeal of these Tatuaje sticks, aside from the dress boxes?


All of the Halloween releases have been excellent in my opinion. A lot of collectors chase them but I dont give a damn about the box I want to smoke them! Luckily Pete started releasing non-dress 10 count boxes making it easier for guys that dont care about the collectivity side of things to get their hands on them.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Dread said:


> $15 a stick I believe. Last year the 10 counts were going for around $150 from what I remember


Retail is $13 per stick. 666 dress boxes of 13 for $169, an unknown number (last year was 1300) of plain boxes of 10 for $130. Some places were selling them for more, but they lost certain Tatuaje retailer rights by doing so.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> Retail is $13 per stick. 666 dress boxes of 13 for $169, an unknown number (last year was 1300) of plain boxes of 10 for $130. Some places were selling them for more, but they lost certain Tatuaje retailer rights by doing so.


Thanks Kevin, I was right down the middle but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

won't S&S members have a crack at getting these without chasing them? I'm just wondering..


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> won't S&S members have a crack at getting these without chasing them? I'm just wondering..


I think S&S members will just get the shop list earlier.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Hinson said:


> I think S&S members will just get the shop list earlier.


Thats what Im thinking. Non S&S members would throw a temper tantrum if the S&S members just wiped out over 50% of the monsters before anyone else even had a chance.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hinson said:


> I think S&S members will just get the shop list earlier.





Dread said:


> Thats what Im thinking. Non S&S members would throw a temper tantrum if the S&S members just wiped out over 50% of the monsters before anyone else even had a chance.


Or they'd join S&S...


----------



## pepino (Dec 16, 2010)

In North Jersey. Rubens Smoke Stack. Hackensack, NJ


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pete is totally going to give up on this...watch his facebook posts...the Monster series pisses him off. Even at CigarFest he sounded and looked dissapointed when I asked him about the monsters...he says that it supposed to be about fun and Halloween and it has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

S&S didnt help anything, all it did was create a group of S&S members with a holier than thou complex(clearly not saying that about all of them at all). So now instead of the normal drama level, there is the added drama between S&S members and non members. Honestly I know Ill be able to get my hands on a 10 count pretty damn easily so I just sit back and watch the train wreck. It doesn't surprise me at all that Pete is sick of it though, its amazing what grown men will say and do to get a box of cigars based on Halloween movie characters :lol:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

My local B&M is Gloucester Street Cigars, the inspiration for the Halloween series. Jose, Pete's friend who works there, wasn't the biggest fan of the Wolfman. They seem to be more a novelty than a legit cigar to stock up on, so I'm going to let this one slide.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I called the day they posted the list on Facebook and was able to score a box quickly. I said it on Facebook and on twitter, Pete should not give up on this project over a bunch of whiners that want to sit back and have a box come to them. These are a limited release, that means you have to chase it. If you don't chase it, you don't get it-OBVIOUSLY. Like everything else you want in life, it takes a little work.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

To each his own, you might love this cigar. And if you don't love it, I'm sure it will be very easy to sell the rest.



astripp said:


> My local B&M is Gloucester Street Cigars, the inspiration for the Halloween series. Jose, Pete's friend who works there, wasn't the biggest fan of the Wolfman. They seem to be more a novelty than a legit cigar to stock up on, so I'm going to let this one slide.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> I called the day they posted the list on Facebook and was able to score a box quickly. I said it on Facebook and on twitter, Pete should not give up on this project over a bunch of whiners that want to sit back and have a box come to them. *These are a limited release, that means you have to chase it*. If you don't chase it, you don't get it-OBVIOUSLY. Like everything else you want in life, it takes a little work.


I have to strongly disagree. Limited should not, nor does it mean you have to chase it. If the demand in there to an extent so should the supply. Limited simply infers that there is a set number available & once they're gone, well, they're gone. Perhaps this has something to w/ a lot of new cigar smokers coming into the hobby or the fact Pete's name is on the map & he's a major player.... but I'm not here to discuss that. thing is that was a general statement and actually refers to many different releases out there *cough, Viaje*. My Father Limited Edition has a run that is in strong supply. There's no chasing those down. And I could go on listing Limited Edition cigars that have ample production to please the masses. The fact of the matter is, regardless of release, Limited should not & does mean you should have chase it down. again, just a general statement regarding some of these limited releases.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarge said:


> I have to strongly disagree. Limited should not, nor does it mean you have to chase it. If the demand in there to an extent so should the supply. Limited simply infers that there is a set number available & once they're gone, well, they're gone. Perhaps this has something to w/ a lot of new cigar smokers coming into the hobby or the fact Pete's name is on the map & he's a major player.... but I'm not here to discuss that. thing is that was a general statement and actually refers to many different releases out there *cough, Viaje*. My Father Limited Edition has a run that is in strong supply. There's no chasing those down. And I could go on listing Limited Edition cigars that have ample production to please the masses. The fact of the matter is, regardless of release, Limited should not & does mean you should have chase it down. again, just a general statement regarding some of these limited releases.


But what if Pete doesn't want to meet the demand? Hell, it is his creation..if he wants to keep them rare and limited that is his choice to make. I kind of like the hunt (depending on the stick)...makes aquiring them all the better! This is a themed, limited production...it is what it is. The public has the choice to "chase" them or not...nobody should be getting all worked up over a cigar.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> But what if Pete doesn't want to meet the demand? Hell, it is his creation..if he wants to keep them rare and limited that is his choice to make. I kind of like the hunt (depending on the stick)...makes aquiring them all the better! This is a themed, limited production...it is what it is. The public has the choice to "chase" them or not...nobody should be getting all worked up over a cigar.


this really isn't so much about Monster or Pete as it is a general statement regarding Limited Releases. I have a dress box coming, I'm happy. :bounce:I didn't chase, hunt, or kill anyone for it.

but since you asked. The fact of the matter is Pete has already expressed his desire to meet demand. Hence the reason plain boxes were added last year. Because demand was too big for Dress Boxes alone. But you are right, it's his choice & quite frankly I don't care either way. He can do away w/ Dress boxes for all I care. I'm just saying that limited does not, nor should it mean that you have to chase it down. Limited simply refers to the fact that there is a set number being produced. Normally less than a standard production run but no necessarily. But for no reason or way when demand is there should limited mean chasing down something unless it's a store exclusive. In that case they set the allocation desired; I believe.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> But what if Pete doesn't want to meet the demand? Hell, it is his creation..if he wants to keep them rare and limited that is his choice to make. I kind of like the hunt (depending on the stick)...makes aquiring them all the better! This is a themed, limited production...it is what it is. The public has the choice to "chase" them or not...nobody should be getting all worked up over a cigar.


He is definitely entitled to market and produce how he sees fit.. but I'll say this, if you're going to make super rare and ultra hard to get boxes and you're a brand that has a religious following you shouldn't be surprised or upset when it causes an uproar. No fan of anything (cigars or otherwise) wants be be in the "out crowd". If the fanaticism is unappealing and ruins then fun then stop making ultra super secret boxes and stick to dress boxes with enough for most avid fans to get ahold of.

I'd love a dress box but I won't be chasing anything .. I also won't be complaining about not getting one  I have plenty of great cigars! I look forward to trying a Wolfman but that's about as far as it goes 

I'm currently loving the Black PL I just smoked.. wow! Thank goodness there will be plenty of those! )


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Or they'd join S&S...


What's S&S?


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

S&S = Saints & Sinners


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I called all 13 and got on a few waiting list, if I get one great and if I don't oh well. To me half the fun is the hunt/chase. But I don't see how people are getting mad about a limited release.

I'm sure if he put out 3K dress boxes people would still be unhappy. Seems like he's doing something right if theirs this much demand for his product.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just sit back and wait... They will appear on various boards and forums for sale. Look at what happened last year.They will be generally available not to worry. Just my opinion.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Just sit back and wait... They will appear on various boards and forums for sale. Look at what happened last year.They will be generally available not to worry. Just my opinion.


You are very right. The peole that don't like them will sell them quickly.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> I called all 13 and got on a few waiting list, if I get one great and if I don't oh well.


If none of the initial 13 retailers can't help you out, you'll have plenty of opportunities to pick up a box towards the end of the month when the rest of the Wolfman series is shipped to normal retailers.

There will also be a secondary market, but that's such a gamble - I've bought the Face anywhere from $13 to $18 a piece via private sales.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> He is definitely entitled to market and produce how he sees fit.. but I'll say this, if you're going to make super rare and ultra hard to get boxes and you're a brand that has a religious following you shouldn't be surprised or upset when it causes an uproar.


Oddly enough, Steven Jobs did exactly that in the electronics market and is now considered a modern day genius.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> Oddly enough, Steven Jobs did exactly that in the electronics market and is now considered a modern day genius.


haha well the scope is a tad different.. if he'd only have released iPhones to 500 stores across the country and never made another one then yes the comparison would be accurate 

Oh and don't forget adding nicotine to those iPhones! haha


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> haha well the scope is a tad different.. if he'd only have released iPhones to 500 stores across the country and never made another one then yes the comparison would be accurate
> 
> Oh and don't forget adding nicotine to those iPhones! haha


I seem to remember some of the early iPhone releases were underproduced at launch, causing long lines and increased demand. A couple weeks later they flooded the market. There was a lot of speculation that Apple shorted the release on purpose to build interest and demand.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> I seem to remember some of the early iPhone releases were underproduced at launch, causing long lines and increased demand. A couple weeks later they flooded the market. There was a lot of speculation that Apple shorted the release on purpose to build interest and demand.


Oh definitely! But they DID have a production and supplied more. If they'd have stopped with that first batch and not provided any more then I think it would be an accurate comparison. I suppose if you make a great product and limit the production it will cause an uproar but to do so and then complain about the uproar is the annoying part lol.

Now where's meh wolfman!! haha


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> He is definitely entitled to market and produce how he sees fit.. but I'll say this, if you're going to make super rare and ultra hard to get boxes and you're a brand that has a religious following you shouldn't be surprised or upset when it causes an uproar. No fan of anything (cigars or otherwise) wants be be in the "out crowd". If the fanaticism is unappealing and ruins then fun then stop making ultra super secret boxes and stick to dress boxes with enough for most avid fans to get ahold of.


Agree 100%. It seems like the guy is getting bored/jaded if he is complaining about the fanaticism he has intentionally tried to harness for his brand. It'd be like Andre of Viaje complaining about how aggressive his fans are. Grow up Pete, if you throw one piece of food into a lion exhibit, there will be fighting. Don't blame the lions.



At Game7 said:


> Oddly enough, Steven Jobs did exactly that in the electronics market and is now considered a modern day genius.


Jobs didn't bitch about people clamoring for his product like soem are saying Pete is doing. Don't complain about the end result when you fully intended for it to happen.

Jobs didn't play these games. The company infamous for limiting units on purpose was Nintendo... and look where it got them. Went from a big player to an also ran.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Well what people arent factoring in is that anything mass produced by machines is alot easier to meet demand. My understanding is that all of the wolfman is rolled by one roller, and takes 8 months to roll what he releases. Sure you can say hire another roller, but what if they are using a tobacco blend that is not abundant to create this project because its a small amount? Comparing this to anything mass marketed is comparing apples to tires. From the interviews I've heard Pete still enjoys the monster series but does not like the secondary market and the flak he catches for it being such a small number.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> From the interviews I've heard Pete still enjoys the monster series but does not like the secondary market and the flak he catches for it being such a small number.


Does he not whip that Secondary market into a frenzy by creating a special club (S&S), or releasing photos, or releasing what retailers will have special boxes, and which retailers will get any at all? None of that would happen if he just made a limited release cigar, distributed it, and left all the other BS out. He shouldn't do all of those extra "look at me" things and then complain that people are looking him. It's contradictory IMO.

But since I don't participate in the chase, it doesn't bother me. Too much out there still for me to try.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

secondary market meaning someone buying 4 boxes and selling for double. And the unlucky 13 stores, i believe is a reward to the store for selling tat products. Alot of insider type crap goes into any limited release, tat is just the biggest fish in the pond at the moment.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

only 1 roller? ack! that's crazy.. 

Don't misunderstand me... I love Tatuaje products.. I think they are amazing quality and lots of variety at this point. I'm sure a lot of his complaints are just him venting.. he posts a lot on FB and twitter and he is ALWAYS on his way to one event or another so it's likely hard for him to take a breath. But the fact remains that the nature of the product (the monsters) is going to lend itself to driving fans into a frenzy. It's a shame he doesn't enjoy it. I'm betting this really will be the last of the monster series.. he seems to be done with it.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my first monster that I will be trying to get at release. I really hope it is not the last. Seeing people get into a frenzy makes me a bit sad. I personally have only tried the face (I never had a chance to try the others and likely never will) but I can appreciate the effort he puts onto making a new release every year. I have put a 10 count aside and I know I will be trying to spread around what I can if only because I'd like others to be able to try these. I know I'm only one person with 10 sticks but I think that's what being BOTL is all about.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I really want a dress box of each release but dont have that type of cash haha


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

_*so does anyone actually have this Wolfman stick yet ? anyone smoke it ? anyone see it ?

any pics ?*_


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

There is a pic at the top of the thread. Here is a video review Three Js Cigar reviewing the New Tatuaje Monster Edition "The Wolfman" for 2011 - YouTube I heard that some of the unlucky 13 have received theirs today!


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

yea i have been seing that youtube video for months,

i was wondering if anyone got them in hand from the batch that was shipped this month.

my local shop told me not to expect anything till oct 17th and after ..


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Jesse James said:


> _*so does anyone actually have this Wolfman stick yet ? anyone smoke it ? anyone see it ?*_
> 
> _*any pics ?*_


Got it, smoked it, like it - no pics at the moment. Columbus day really messes with our delivery on these though!


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

Hot Lips said:


> Got it, smoked it, like it - no pics at the moment. Columbus day really messes with our delivery on these though!


Yeaaaaa ! now thats what im talking about ~! :lolat:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I called everyone I had ever done business with and asked and was promised much!! I got nothing expect nothing and at this time am done tired of the game and am putting all my monsters in my samplers. Plus if I do get any by chance they will also end up in my samplers no more Boutique or Sh*t like that for me!
*
To Hell With Them!*


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i got a call from one shop that i had my name put on a list but they charged $40 over msrp


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> i got a call from one shop that i had my name put on a list but they charged $40 over msrp


Was the shop in a state that had high taxes like NY?


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I called everyone I had ever done business with and asked and was promised much!! I got nothing expect nothing and at this time am done tired of the game and am putting all my monsters in my samplers. Plus if I do get any by chance they will also end up in my samplers no more Boutique or Sh*t like that for me!
> *
> To Hell With Them!*


Well I got a phone call today from nm and I got myself a box shipped for 18x, I thought it was good price shipped. Dave when I got them I'm sure I can spare a couple for ya!

I'm staring to think similar to you about the small releases, I want a cigar i can find easily to smoke.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> i got a call from one shop that i had my name put on a list but they charged $40 over msrp


Yeah unless that was tax I'd be notifying Tatuaje and that retailer will likely not receive anymore products like this.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Dread said:


> Was the shop in a state that had high taxes like NY?


i purchased it from one of the unlucky 13 retailers from out of state so i shouldnt have been charged taxes. it just sucks that i tried to get in early this year to avoid secondary market price gougers and i end up getting gouged by the shop itself


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I called everyone I had ever done business with and asked and was promised much!! I got nothing expect nothing and at this time am done tired of the game and am putting all my monsters in my samplers. Plus if I do get any by chance they will also end up in my samplers no more Boutique or Sh*t like that for me!
> *
> To Hell With Them!*


Amen to that. I too used to chase the HTF Tats, and was very successful at it. Then I realized they always become available in the secondary market. Now, I would rather buy a couple to smoke, and spend my money on ISOMS.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Amen to that. I too used to chase the HTF Tats, and was very successful at it. Then I realized they always become available in the secondary market. Now, I would rather buy a couple to smoke, and spend my money on ISOMS.


Same here, except I realized that I never actually loved them once I bought them.

Guys, here is a tip on how to get ahold of these next year...

In mid-August, start calling retailers with big Tat accounts. Express your interest and ask if you can get on the list - likely they will then start a list and put you first. Last year, I ended up turing down a couple boxes after buying a few (one for me, and some for other BOTLs). A week after the release a fourth even showed up at my house randomly. I called the shop and they had charged me and shipped without calling me first.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Amen to that. I too used to chase the HTF Tats, and was very successful at it. Then I realized they always become available in the secondary market. Now, I would rather buy a couple to smoke, and spend my money on ISOMS.


Ditto bro
Way less stress and way more ISOM's


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

JGD said:


> Same here, except I realized that I never actually loved them once I bought them.
> 
> Guys, here is a tip on how to get ahold of these next year...
> 
> In mid-August, start calling retailers with big Tat accounts. Express your interest and ask if you can get on the list - likely they will then start a list and put you first. Last year, I ended up turing down a couple boxes after buying a few (one for me, and some for other BOTLs). A week after the release a fourth even showed up at my house randomly. I called the shop and they had charged me and shipped without calling me first.


You know Jim, thinking about it, you are very right in saying that you (I) never really loved them... Of all the short shipped HTF Tats, only three made a really big impression on me : the T-110, Pork Tenderloin, and the Barclay Rex (and maybe the Cinco). The rest were simply good cigars, and not worth the time and effort.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> i got a call from one shop that i had my name put on a list but they charged $40 over msrp


That particular shop has also been charging different people different prices. One guy was quoted $195 shipped for a dress box (which is still pretty marked up from MSRP of $169) while someone else was CHARGED $392 for a dress and a plain (which works out to a $4 per stick increase). He had to call and have them cancel the order and reverse the charges. I would steer clear of that shop entirely as it seems to be a bit shady.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Which shop is this? It seems like every year there is at least 1 shop that doesnt play by the rules.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got on a few waiting lists, but I think I waited too long to get on said waiting lists. A couple sounded promising, but since I haven't heard anything as of yet, I'm not optimistic. Pity, I really wanted to buy one of those dress boxes. Where do they usually pop up at on the secondary market?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubens. I heard about them telling other people 195 also. I will be calling there tomorrow and finding out about the pricing and maybe cancelling my order


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

There must be some confusion. Ruben is a great guy and wouldnt try to screw anyone over. There is however a 30% tax in NJ on the wholesale so $195 a box sounds about right.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Dread said:


> There must be some confusion. Ruben is a great guy and wouldnt try to screw anyone over. There is however a 30% tax in NJ on the wholesale so $195 a box sounds about right.


$392.50 shipped for a $169 dress box and $130 plain box doesn't seem reasonable. People buying from out of state shouldn't be charged state tobacco tax anyway. I purchased mine from a state with the same wholesale tax rate and payed $169 plus shipping.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

just got a call from rubens, they apologized for the overcharge and are including a check in the box for the difference, glad to see them stepping up and fixing their mistake, well done!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I got my dress box from Ruben's and was charged 195.00 on my CC. I live in Michigan and they called today and said they would send me a check for 20.00 for the overcharge, so I can say without hesitation Ruben's is charging 175.00 shipped for the dress box.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to see Ruben making good, I knew something had to of been mixed up. There are a lot of great retailers out there but Ruben really is one of the best in the biz.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

wow their is already a dress box up on ebay for $385. crazy


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Amazing. I wonder if anyone will buy it. I've seen one so far that was for sale for 220 too. Do people not know that there will be more in about a week?


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a reminder. Many people paid more than MSRP for their box so $220 very well might be what they paid.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> Just a reminder. Many people paid more than MSRP for their box so $220 very well might be what they paid.


Right.

Anyone know when these may filter down to the local B&Ms? I wont be able to score a box locally, but Ill be able to get a few sticks.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Regular retailers should have them by the 31st so I bet they will start showing up in about 2 weeks


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> Just a reminder. Many people paid more than MSRP for their box so $220 very well might be what they paid.


12 out of the 13 retailers sold the boxes at MSRP, and the 13th one has refunded the difference. So if they bought them from the official retailers they paid MSRP plus tobacco and local taxes if applicable. It's no different from any other limited release. People get one and turn it around on ebay to make a quick buck. Anyone else remember the PS3's going for $1000 on ebay at release?


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, well I paid $200 with a free t-shirt thrown in from Castro's. So I guess I was the only one.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm feeling lucky, Got mine straight up $169 no tax and I believe free shipping. Honestly, I put my name on 3 lists, I was calling them back and I was getting the "just cuz you're on the list doesn't guarantee a box" so I said to myself, f-it. So I was having lunch and got a call from an unknown number, ignored it, second time ringing, ignored it again but got a voice message from Tinderbox saying they had a box for me. My ass stopped eating and called right away! they asked if I wanted a plain or dress box, I said dress box of course. It really made my day only because I kinda gave up on it, no worries, no anger, and then.........surprise!!

Tried asking for a second box to share the wealth but no dice! each and every box they got was accounted for.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

It seems these are filtering down to some of the other online retailers, but Im having trouble getting a box. I though this was gonna be easy. NHC blew through theirs in 2 minuted and probably will tomorrow too and I called another big online place and hes already out of his too.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

loki993 said:


> It seems these are filtering down to some of the other online retailers, but Im having trouble getting a box. I though this was gonna be easy. NHC blew through theirs in 2 minuted and probably will tomorrow too and I called another big online place and hes already out of his too.


call around to smaller, or other Tat retailers. You should be able to easily find a box you're just looking in the wrong place right now. :tu best of luck


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Big easy in Los Angeles is shipping, got email an hour ago though.

Tatuaje "Wolfman" Monster Series #4 are in!

Call us now as they are going fast. 818.762.3279.

Boxes of 10 can be shipped.

(Single sticks will be sold in store only.)

Store info is at Big Easy Cigars - Studio City, CA

-- 
The Big Easy
12604 Ventura Blvd.
Studio City, Ca 91604
818.762.3279
Big Easy Cigars - Studio City, CA


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

well I managed to get a non-dress box of 10. I can't wait to try one!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a few singles at a couple different shops saved for me, got to go collect them all next week :lol:


----------



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

Succeeded on the second go-around with NHC and snagged a box. Yes! (they sold out in under two minutes again)


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

loki993 said:


> It seems these are filtering down to some of the other online retailers, but Im having trouble getting a box. I though this was gonna be easy. NHC blew through theirs in 2 minuted and probably will tomorrow too and I called another big online place and hes already out of his too.


Online is a difficult way to get these. The one or two shops that do list them online get bombarded by hundreds of people trying to get them. The best way is to call around to different shops and ask if they'll hold one for you when they get them. There are going to be around 1500 10-ct boxes on the market the last week of October, but each shop only gets about 10 or so. If you call around you'll either find a shop locally that can hold one for you or a place willing to ship you one.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Received my dress box today, number 125 from Ruben's. I will smoke one tonight, sit on the rest for a while.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm waiting on the allotment to arrive at my local shop now. They tell me a 10 count will be put aside for me as soon as they arrive. And that is another reason why having a great relationship with the local shop is always good. I can't wait to try one of these bad boys.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok so what's the exact run on these? I heard it's 666 total boxes. Is that dress and regular boxes combined? And if so, what's the split?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

666 dress boxes and 1500 plain boxes was the last I heard. 200 more than last years 1300.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ah. Well that makes more sense than. Thanks!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

How long did these last last year? I'm super tight this month so a box wont be possible until November.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

loki993 said:


> How long did these last last year? I'm super tight this month so a box wont be possible until November.


You'll have more than enough chances to get a 10ct box!

I actually went to a B&M (in Harrisburg) this July and they still had a few Face singles left over... Which I immediately bought.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You'll have more than enough chances to get a 10ct box!
> 
> I actually went to a B&M (in Harrisburg) this July and they still had a few Face singles left over... Which I immediately bought.


Yeah, I got a local here which I checked out sometime when I first started really smoking, cant remember exactly but well after any monster release, lets say April or even May. They had a lone Drac in there. I didn't grab it I dint really know what it was and I didn't know if it was a good price. Id say it say there for a good couple weeks, once I figured it out and decided I was gonna get it I went back in and gone lol. Kicking myself ever since but oh well that's what the secondary market is for. I've got tradebait lol


----------

